# Walmart Super Tech & Tech 2000 Oils



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The question of "who makes Walmart Super Tech & Tech 2000 oils seems to come up periodically. Folks see the oil on the store shelves at a significant discount in price as compared to familiar brand name oils. Only logical to wonder who manufactures it. 

Walmart Super Tech & Tech 2000 oils although there may be an exception or two are made primarily by "Specialty Oil Company, P.O. Box 4427, Houston TX 77210-4427. 

Specialty Oil Company is a subsidiary of Pennzoil.

Pennzoil  

Note the address:question: Look familiar:question:  

Pennzoil was a subsidiary of Quaker StateOil along with others, who is now a subsidiary of Shell Oil Company.

"On On October 1, 2002, the acquisition of Pennzoil-Quaker State Company by Shell Oil Company, an affiliate of the Royal Dutch/Shell Group of Companies, was completed. In May of 2003, Pennzoil-Quaker State Company began doing business as SOPUS Products. Combining Shell lubricant's networks and infrastructure and Pennzoil-Quaker State Company's leading motor oil brands, portfolio of car care brands and Jiffy Lube stores, the new company is a leader in the U.S. lubricants and car care business. "

SOPUS Products 


For the most part, there are only a few oil refiners in the United States. When oil is refined into its various constituent products; it is done so in very large batches and sold under various brand names. Some distributors may add their own additive package further down the line but for the most part is the same oil. 

In a nutshell................ Walmart oil is Shell oil. Try comparing Walmart oil and your favorite brand and see if you notice a difference.


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Certainly appears that way. 
I'm sure they are sufficiently separated legally to avoid liability.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Well - I have been using the Wally World Super-Tech oils for years. My 1997 F-150, with a 5.4, has 340,000 miles on it (about half pulling a trailer), and I've NEVER put anything else in it! It had 38,000 miles when I bought it. I not had ANY problems, and have done nothing to the motor. I have only replaced O2 sensors and normal maintenance. I usually change oil right at 3500-4000. I've had great luck and will stick with it! I just can't force myself to buy a "name brand" for nearly twice the price, and synthetics are way out of my price range!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I agree. I have used Wally world oil for several years and am well satisfied. Too many times the brand name is on there to give you the impression of quality. Inside the bottle its all the same stuff. Have had several heated conversations with my brothers about this topic and we have all agreed to let it lie. Kinda like politics and religion except we agree on those.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Good info! I wonder who makes Castrol? That's been pretty much my first choice in motor oil. It's given me good service in all my vehicles. My current truck is almost ready to turn over 230k miles. The 1st owner used dealer' choice while it was under warranty & castrol afterwards.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

The only thing I use Castrol in is my BSA motorcycles. I use 20w-50 in them and it works great. Castrol has a tendencey to "turn to jelly" under extreme over-heating conditions, instead of breaking down. This is especially advantageous in an air cooled application. Helps with repair costs!


----------

